# She is using the cheater's script! (Video)



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This woman is using the cheater's script. Blameshifting, controlling, lying, emotional blackmail etc.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Can't watch it.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

It says video not released in our country.......

Tried to find through YouTube, but were too many Jeremy Kyle cheating videos to search.


----------



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

This might work. https://uk.proxfree.com/permalink.p...NvqdWXaueR0sT1piw3mxEboSRG5eo6Ah/5tvKXS&bit=1


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Your typical blame shifting cheater. The guy, your typical weak man.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

No Video.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

BruceBanner said:


> This might work. https://uk.proxfree.com/permalink.p...NvqdWXaueR0sT1piw3mxEboSRG5eo6Ah/5tvKXS&bit=1


Thanks.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Absolutely astounding. 

This is the reason that you never, ever, ever take a cheater back...


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Why the hell do people agree to go on these shows? (Or, to put it another way, why is TV allowed to exploit the mentally ill in this way?)


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Are you serious? Is that the level the boards have sunk to? Jeremy Kyle?
They are all (terrible) actors and this is all staged. Is it not obvious? 
This is daytime television and not worth a comment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

inmyprime said:


> Are you serious? Is that the level the boards have sunk to? Jeremy Kyle?
> They are all (terrible) actors and this is all staged. Is it not obvious?
> This is daytime television and not worth a comment.
> 
> ...


Sadly it is NOT staged. We were watching it one day and saw a couple we knew.

And yes she was well known for putting it around a bit, locally.

So do get down from your high horse!


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Sadly it is NOT staged. We were watching it one day and saw a couple we knew.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course they are either actors (and sign confidentiality contracts etc) or from the lowest class of people possible who desperately want a minute of fame on TV. The producers then amplify, cut and edit it, as they see fit to make it into some drama. Same system as with Big Brother.
In either cases it is pathetic. Come on, no high horse necessary. 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www..../498645/jeremy-kyle-guest-told-how-to-act/amp

The US equivalent is the Jerry Springer show, same stuff:

https://reelrundown.com/tv/Is-the-Jerry-Springer-Show-Real-or-Fake-Staged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

inmyprime said:


> Of course they are either actors (and sign confidentiality contracts etc) or from the lowest class of people possible who desperately want a minute of fame on TV. The producers then amplify, cut and edit it, as they see fit to make it into some drama. Same system as with Big Brother.
> In either cases it is pathetic. Come on, no high horse necessary.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www..../498645/jeremy-kyle-guest-told-how-to-act/amp
> ...


You are confusing Jeremy Kyle and Jerry Springer? For future reference Jeremy Kyle was born in Reading and Jerry Springer was born in Highgate, London.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> You are confusing Jeremy Kyle and Jerry Springer? For future reference Jeremy Kyle was born in Reading and Jerry Springer was born in Highgate, London.




Not confusing, I said their television programmes are equivalent garbage on two continents for mass audiences who should know better but I don’t mean to offend the fans with my horse  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

inmyprime said:


> Not confusing, I said their television programmes are equivalent garbage on two continents for mass audiences who should know better but I don’t mean to offend the fans with my horse
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, I see your point.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Her "pauses" during denial when being questioned tell she is lying. Lies have to be reasoned out in the mind before being said. The TRUTH does not lag.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Keep in mind.....

While some are staged.

All are paid.

.......................................................................................................

With the sad Sacks, sad Janes....
When they are down on their luck, down on their Crowns, their foreheads touch dirt.

Then their broke faces willingly go before a camera, to show off their dirty Crown Jewels, and to bury them in a half (their-age) Guinea, for a shilling; plunging it in a half-farthing deep.
Or, they be on the receiving end of such brass coy coin.

These shows are R-rated TV Porn.

................................................................................................................................................

X-Rated Porn is fifty Shillings different.... only the Crown becomes higher, say waist level, really, waste level.
Sixpence from soil, replete with fake groans, for real Groat paid.

These actors, actresses are no Rose Nobles.
They sold all but a half-pound, have no Laurels to peddle.

And their fame is forever etched, not in cellophane, rather in Digital Three Pence dimensions.
All so played to the wayward winds that tune in.

Their Jewels reduced to colored dits and dots, in zeros and ones.

While their flesh will age, their digital currency will never fade.

It will be there for their great, great grandchildren to view. All for a Crown that would not stay put, it slipping off, falling to soil.
They, never learning a Farthing about life.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The Jeremy Kyle Show does not pay people to participate in the show.

Though they do pay "reasonable" travel expenses and for overnight hotel accommodation.


----------

